# Major Meteor problems!



## allie12 (22 May 2012)

The bones of thestory is, we were in the USA for 10 days late last year, on my return I get a bill for nearly €1k, I paid my phone & intenet charges but queried a charge of €726 as this seemed to be micelanous charge. Forward on 5 months and after emails, and calls I have still had no joy with them-in fact I was told " your lucky it was not €6k as once you have your phone with you (even though all data/roaming etc was turned off) you incur charges, I could pass it to a manager and they could take it off if you can prove you turned off everything" Ahhhhh
Well today they have cut off my account, even though I have continued to pay my bill every month as I consider the €726 still in dispute!! I have tried to get a customer service manager, as after 6 years with them the least I expected was at some point to speak to a manager! But no manager available, you will get a call within 24 hrs!

I am so annoyed, and sick to the teeth of chasing them all the time to try to resolve the issue, that I told them if I don't talk to a manager then I am off down to Vodaphone!! I have about 9 months left on my contract, but would nearly let them bring it to court as I feel I have a very strong case!!


----------



## mrblues (22 May 2012)

What's their explanation of the €726? 
Is it calls, messages, data? 

Usually making a bit of noise on Twitter gets a quick reaction, especially if its negative!


----------



## allie12 (22 May 2012)

They are saying that due to data protection they cannot tell me! It appears to be data usage- even though everything was turned off, I barely use my mobile normally and having lived & travelled oversea's regularly roaming charges are something I am very conscious of!!

The absolute frustration at trying to deal with "customer service"-


----------



## mrblues (22 May 2012)

What Data Protection? Once your the bill payer and the bill is addressed to you, you fully have the right to all and any information pertaining to that bill.
Ring ComReg and lodge a formal complaint about them withholding your account information and also not dealing fairly with the issue you have raised. It'll take some time to sort but they're really the only official channel given the changes in Eircom management since the Examinership process began.


----------



## Time (22 May 2012)

> They are saying that due to data protection they cannot tell me!


Bovine excrement. If you are the account holder they should tell you.


----------



## allie12 (22 May 2012)

I got Comreg involved initially and they were useless! Meteor are saying that they cannot access the sites/whatever that the charges relate to due to data protection!! Funny thing was we were driving and out of coverage for the majority of thetrip- unless we had free wifi in the hotels!! 

You cannot talk to a manager, you cannot get an explaination as to what the charges are for, and even writing to head office (new CEO Paul O'Donovan) gets no reply-so ready togo with Vodaphone is looking attractive!!


----------



## mrblues (22 May 2012)

allie12 said:


> even writing to head office (new CEO Paul O'Donovan) gets no reply



He's long gone... Nothing he could do after the examiner was appointed!

As I said before, most of the operators and manufacturers panic when they see negative activity on Twitter so i'd make lots of noise!


----------



## allie12 (22 May 2012)

mrblues said:


> He's long gone... Nothing he could do after the examiner was appointed!
> 
> As I said before, most of the operators and manufacturers panic when they see negative activity on Twitter so i'd make lots of noise!


 
Well I got a letter Meteor after the examinership, dated 2nd April from him as CEO eircom Group looking after Meteor affairs? Sorry it is Donovan not O'Donovan. Doesn't seem to make any odds as they don't give a hoot about their customers! Anyhoo I think I will just bail as my bill is fully paid up to date, so after 6 years the fact they cannot return a call and deal with a complaint has ended in this!!

I am not a twitter er but am on it but have forgottenmy login-waiting for twitter to send it through!


----------



## allie12 (23 May 2012)

Well after calling again and speaking to a "supervisor", who basicaly said that the charges are valid (even though they cannot tell me what they are for- or how charges can be incured when all cell data/roaming etc is turned off), I told her that after years as a customer that I felt I had no option but to cancel my contract  due to the lack of customer service & the fact that I have been trying to sort this out for months. Response "you will incur charges"  .......

So down to the phone shop-changed over to ready to go and will never engage with Meteor again (considering I paid them on average over €1k per year on my bill!!)

I presume they will pursue this via the small claims court?


----------



## Time (23 May 2012)

No. District court. It is an alleged debt. Whether they bother or not is up to them. 

If you are going to move to Vodafone move quickly before they issue the bill.


----------



## allie12 (23 May 2012)

Ironically I had to get a Meteor ready to go sim, but once I get my phone unlocked I can move to whomever, I barely use my phone so might see how the ready to go works out for a month!


----------



## shesells (23 May 2012)

Get on twitter and tweet @StephenBeynon who is their group MD. I had a similar issue and won't post the resolution on here but let's just say I was happy with the way it ended


----------



## Leo (23 May 2012)

allie12 said:


> Ironically I had to get a Meteor ready to go sim, but once I get my phone unlocked I can move to whomever, I barely use my phone so might see how the ready to go works out for a month!


 
Do you mean RTG with another provider or after that customer service are you proposing giving them more money???


----------



## Spear (23 May 2012)

Paul D is still there and according to the Sunday Times will be gone soon. Stephen Beynon probably won't be far behind him, so get your complaint in to Stephen quickly before he goes. That data protection thing is nonsense.


----------



## SillyMooo (30 May 2012)

Hi Shesells,

I have a similar problem to the above except this is for a bill of 3000! im sick to my stomach with worry is there any chance you can get in touch with me and advise how you got it resolved?

Really really appreciate your help!


----------

